# Hello, from Okinawa Japan!



## Aijuswhanakno (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello all!  My name is Dominique -aka- Mika Chan -aka- Aijuswhanakno.  I've had an account here for a few weeks, but I'm just now starting to use it.  I'm hoping that Specktra will turn out to be better than some of the other forums I've seen.  Don't be a stranger!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 7, 2010)

Welcome, Dominique! Specktra is awesome, hope you love it here as much as I do


----------



## bellaboomboom (Jun 7, 2010)

Welcome Dominique! I was born in Okinawa a long time ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when my Dad was in the Army. Someday I'd love to visit. I left when I was two. I live in NJ now. I hope you enjoy the site!


----------



## n_c (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## BrittanyD (Jun 7, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love your blog btw, I found you today through Grey's blog. I went through a bunch of pages and your FOTDs are always beautiful!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 7, 2010)

Dominique! Hope you find yourself a new forum home here =)


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 7, 2010)

WELCOME!!!!

We all wish you a very fun & informative stay here - Enjoy!


----------



## ICandi (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi Dominique! Welcome!! I'm actually moving to Okinawa in september! I heard it's beautiful there. I look forward to seeing your posts!


----------



## Ciani (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi there stranger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Haven't I seen you somewhere before lol? Spectra is great!


----------



## bis (Jun 8, 2010)

I hope to go to Japan next year


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 8, 2010)

to the forum!


----------



## Hypathya (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi Dominique!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you love it here as much as I do!


----------



## marajode (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello!  Welcome.  I have to say, this is definitely better than some of the other forums out there.  Not that I'm biased or anything.


----------



## nunu (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## Susanne (Jun 15, 2010)

Dominique!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi Dominique and welcome to Specktra!


----------

